# Moroccan Coffee Room



## garyashe (Feb 15, 2014)

My wife and I recently finished decorating and setting up a coffee room. It's been such a great space to have friends over and relax with a good cup. I recently bought a Eureka Zenith e65 grinder which is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## garyashe (Feb 15, 2014)

Here are a few more of the rest of the room


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the photos Gary - looks great.

I loved Marrakech but my wife was not so keen.

Drank some great mint tea there - the coffee was dire.


----------



## garyashe (Feb 15, 2014)

My handles have been handmade in Cape Hardwood.


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

This is actually glorious - one can only dream of a whole room dedicated to coffee. (Although, by the same measure my whole house is bordering on being dedicated to the cause.)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up, just recently got a Eureka Zenith 65e, great grinder.


----------



## garyashe (Feb 15, 2014)

Lol made laugh


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Inspired by your room I just had my coffee whilst listening to moroccan music 11.23 is a nice tune


----------



## latwelve (May 17, 2016)

lovely


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

Very relaxing and inviting looking room you have there.

The only thing missing is the hookah pipe


----------

